# FREE - two sets of full SKS mudguards



## Twizit (23 Sep 2018)

As above and pictured - free to anyone who can collect from KT10, Esher, Surrey.

Used but in good order. One set has lost the rear reflector but neither are broken or split. From memory the black set will fit up to around a 28mm tyre and the silver set maybe 35mm.

I'll even clean the mud off the insides beforehand


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2018)

Nice bit of karma @Twizit , shame you wont post as the 35mm ones would be ideal on the Jamis


----------



## cyberknight (23 Sep 2018)

same here the 28s would be perfect if you would post ( i would pay postage )


----------



## Twizit (23 Sep 2018)

Thanks both. Having a mass clear out and afraid I’ve already got a ton of stuff to post out already without having to sort boxes / wrapping for these! Seems like they have now gone.


----------

